# Comfortable push down torch lighters?



## YourNoob (Jan 19, 2010)

Does anyone know any torch lighters that utilizes a button ignition that is light on the effort level?

I have a ronson jetlite, and although i think its a great bang for the buck, i feel that for me the button is too stiff. It requires me to press it while holding the lighter in an awkward position that makes my hand shaky after a few minutes. 

Im aware that the blazer little buddy and the original blazer torch has a lock mechanism that keeps the flame going without needing to hold down the button.

Any suggestion guys/gals?
Price range is sub 50 dollars


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Get yourself a Xikar Executive It uses a side trigger, so there is no thumb burns. Lifetime guarantee. It's only knock is it's tank size.









You can pick one up for $15.00 to $20.00.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

MrMayorga said:


> Get yourself a Xikar Executive It uses a side trigger, so there is no thumb burns. Lifetime guarantee. It's only knock is it's tank size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$15?? where if its shipped im on it i lost that exact lighter and am so lost without it.


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

niqhtridaz said:


> $15?? where if its shipped im on it i lost that exact lighter and am so lost without it.


$17 with free shipping for the next hour or so.
Cigar Monster - New Monster Cigar Deals Every Day!


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Smoke more cigars and build up those thumb muscles. :smile:


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

There's one of these up at CBid, right now $16... Closes around midnight in Quickies


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BuyLighters.com - Double Flames Slide Lighter

Loved this lighter so much I went out and bought 2 more. I love the soft flame as it's a cigars best friend. The torch is readily available when it's too windy outside for the soft flame. I have had mine for 4 months now and it lights every time with 5x butane fuel. When using the soft flame the fuel seems to last forever.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's the ticket. It's a Lotus 20 Triple Flame. It comes in one cent under budget and I dare you to find me one complaint about a Lotus. I don't own one, but I wish I did. Triple flames are THE BOMB.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Best bang for yor buck (if you don't mind the color):

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

RicoPuro said:


> Best bang for yor buck (if you don't mind the color):
> 
> - Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


+1, my buddy has this one, and it ain't the prettiest thing on earth, but it works great, and you can't argue with the price....


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

niqhtridaz said:


> $15?? where if its shipped im on it i lost that exact lighter and am so lost without it.


Surely you jest! You won't find them for that price shipped. I bought mine from Atlantic when they were on sale for 14.95. So I bought two. Shipping was $6.00.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

jaydub13 said:


> +1, my buddy has this one, and it ain't the prettiest thing on earth, but it works great, and you can't argue with the price....


I spray painted mine flat black. It looks expensive and cool...:rockon:


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

RicoPuro said:


> I spray painted mine flat black. It looks expensive and cool...:rockon:


Thats what my next accessory purchase will be. I use a Solo lighter now, button is easy to press and it is reliable.


----------



## YourNoob (Jan 19, 2010)

For my fellow smokers who owns a Ronson and a Zplus insert, which one would be easier to press?
I recently bought a siglo lighter that has a push button as well and im in love with it as it is really easy to push


----------

